# Bayou Texar Bass!



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Some bass from bayou texar.


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I did not know that Bass were in texar


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh yeah! I catch them in there all the time along with bluegills. You have to be within about 400 yards of 12th avenue bridge.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Remember that's where Carpenters Creek runs into Bayou Texar. That's Kewl.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Caught this sight fishing off 12th ave. bridge.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Way to go. Love to bass fish


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

SpeckMaster said:


> Caught this sight fishing off 12th ave. bridge.


hey thats my bass! hahaha. ther wher a few better ones. show them.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

SpeckMaster said:


> Oh yeah! I catch them in there all the time along with bluegills. You have to be within about 400 yards of 12th avenue bridge.


Next question is can you eat the fish out of there and how big are the Bass and Blue gill


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Cousin-it said:


> Next question is can you eat the fish out of there and how big are the Bass and Blue gill


not very big, the biggest bass i have ever seen is like 3 or 4 pounds. we have never caught any good blue gill except for maybe two or three. but if you like to cach one too two pound bass its the place if you know wher to find em. but its not very hard just fish the shelterd coves and cuts and docks and you will cach a few. as far as eating goes give it a decade or two for the government to get the buyou water under control and you will be good to go. as of right now technecly it ok to eat a few but i wouldnt do it.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

With all this rain, I wouldn't be surprised if people started catching blue gill off the Pickens pier later this week.


----------

